# New RV!



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Well we have done it, bought our new RV. Its fab and we can't wait to go away in it. 

We were seduced by yet another DAMON, there must be something about them that we really like. We have now tried the Petrol, the Diesel Puller and now have bought the Diesel Pusher.

Thanks to all who helped me make up my mind with the threads around pushers/pullers etc.,

Thanks also to those who offered to help me find one - Linda and Dazzer.

Look forward to seeing you all in Peterborough!

Suzanne


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

All the best with your new RV. You won't be disappointed with the Damon's. We haven't been.

If circumstances with work hadn't changed we wouldn't be selling ours.

Have fun


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

Well done folks! Get some pics and details up when you can.


----------



## 92859 (May 1, 2005)

*new Damon*

Greetings,



> Well we have done it, bought our new RV. Its fab and we can't wait to go away in it.


Great news Suzanne, hope you enjoy your travels in the new machine, see you and Bryan at Peterborough!


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Sounds great :wink: :wink: 

We both like Damons :wink:


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> Well we have done it, bought our new RV. Its fab and we can't wait to go away in it.


Well Done ! .. look forward to meeting you and seeing the new beast at PBorough


----------



## damondunc (Feb 14, 2006)

Well done, we will come and have a nosey at Peterborough 

Chris


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Suzanne

Well done. Whats next then, I assume the pusher is up for sale lol. Looking forward to seeing it at Peterborough - and you and Brian of course :lol: 


stew


----------



## 97291 (Jan 15, 2006)

So pleased for you Bryan and Suzanne and so jealous see you at Peterborough.


Vince


----------



## 103625 (Mar 28, 2007)

HI bryan & suzzane
congrats hope its all you expect it to be and have many lovely trips in it 
happy trails
Tony


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*New RV*

Hello Bryan and Suzy

Well done and welcome to your new home!

Russell

Must admit to having a soft spot for the Daybreak range.

PS - I hope there is a special space for your ironing board! LOL LOL


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Russell

There is a spot for the ironing board it's at the side of the auto washer/drier lol :lol:


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

WebAgents said:


> Russell
> 
> There is a spot for the ironing board it's at the side of the auto washer/drier lol :lol:


Heh. Good answer.

Dougie.


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations Bryan and Suzanne.......
Looking forward to seeing you at Peterborough, third time and third RV :lol: :lol: 
Great stuff guys

Keith


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Third time lucky then? Brian n Suzy, well errrrmmmmm maybe!!!!! 8O 
Geo n Pam
ps see you both at the show, there will be some more for youto look at there


----------



## Bryan (Aug 9, 2006)

Keith, George

This is the one! 

Love at first sight, 

See you all at Peterborough.

Suzanne


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Yeah Right :!: :!: :!: :!: :!:  :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
Keith and Geo


----------



## 88927 (May 10, 2005)

WebAgents said:


> This is the one! Love at first sight,
> 
> See you all at Peterborough.
> 
> Suzanne


Now where have I heard that before ???????????????????????????????
:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Keith


----------

